# ongelma opengl -pelien kanssa

## s4kk3

Kun yrittää käynnistää jonkin opengl -pelin niin tulee erroria eikä peli käynnisty:

```
kaikki@S4kk3 kaikki $ /opt/ut2004-demo/ut2004demo

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual

History:

Exiting due to error

```

Olen asentanut nvidian ajurit ja muuttanut xorg.confin. Kokeillut kumpaakin, emergen kautta saatavat ajurit ja nvidian sivuilta saatavat ajurit, eikä mikään toimi.

----------

## jmz2

Onko sinulla xorg.confissa 

```
 Load "glx"
```

 Jos on, niin katso että DRI on päällä (muuten pelit voivat olla hitaahkoja) 

```
glxinfo |grep -i dri
```

 Jos GLX ei ole päällä, niin glxinfo ei toimi ollenkaan, joten sen tarkistaminen tuon glx-moduulin lisäyksen jälkeen on ihan järkevää.

----------

## s4kk3

Siin oli kyllä se Load "glx" mut siin oli # edessä.. Enpä alynny sitä kattoo ekal kerral. Nyt toimii

----------

## jmz2

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> Siin oli kyllä se Load "glx" mut siin oli # edessä.. Enpä alynny sitä kattoo ekal kerral. Nyt toimii

 

Niin voi käydä. Suosittelen värikoodaavia editoreita, kuten vimiä, emacsia/jediä, joeta. Niillä hoksaa helposti, jos joku ei ole niin kuin pitäisi.

----------

## jounihat

Kysymys tähän väliin: mikähän mahtaa olla vikana, kun peleissä minulla ei toimi fullscreen-moodi kuin resoluutiolla 800x600 ja 1600x1200? Muilla resoilla kuvaruutu ei skaalaudu näytön kokoiseksi, vaan pysyy pienenä ruudun keskellä.

Järjestelmässä X.org 6.8.0-r1 ja näyttiksenä GeForce FX-5200 1600x1200-resolla. En pysty vaihtamaankaan ruudun resoa kuin 1600x1200:lle tai 800x600:lle. Tässä otos xorg.confista:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Screen"
> 
>         Identifier "Screen0"
> 
>         Device     "Card0"
> ...

 

Onko olemassa vielä joku muukin paikka, jonne noita resoja pitää lisätä?

Edit: Tiedoksi vielä, että XFreellä homma pelasi kiitettävästi suunnilleen noilla asetuksilla.

----------

## jmz2

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Kysymys tähän väliin: mikähän mahtaa olla vikana, kun peleissä minulla ei toimi fullscreen-moodi kuin resoluutiolla 800x600 ja 1600x1200? Muilla resoilla kuvaruutu ei skaalaudu näytön kokoiseksi, vaan pysyy pienenä ruudun keskellä.
> 
> Järjestelmässä X.org ja näyttiksenä GeForce FX-5200 1600x1200-resolla. En pysty vaihtamaankaan ruudun resoa kuin 1600x1200:lle tai 800x600:lle.

 

Toimiiko työpöytä normaalisti muilla näyttötarkkuuksilla? Tai toimiiko välitarkkuudet Windowsilla? Jos ei toimi, niin sinulla taitaa silloin olla vanha littunäyttö, joka ei osaa skaalata kuvaa.

----------

## jounihat

 *jmz2 wrote:*   

> Toimiiko työpöytä normaalisti muilla näyttötarkkuuksilla? Tai toimiiko välitarkkuudet Windowsilla? Jos ei toimi, niin sinulla taitaa silloin olla vanha littunäyttö, joka ei osaa skaalata kuvaa.

 

Valittavana on vain 800x600 tai 1600x1200, vaikka xorg.confissa lukee selvästi myös reso 1024x768. 800x600-resolla työpöydän koko on edelleen iso, eli näyttöä joutuu vierittämään hiirellä.

Windowsilla en onneksi voi resojen toimivuutta testata, mutta kuten jo editissä mainitsin, XFreellä homma pelasi ihan hyvin. Ja vanha tämä näyttö kyllä on (jotain 15 vuotta), mutta litteäksi tätä ei voi sitten mitenkään hyvällä omallatunnolla kutsua.

----------

## jmz2

Kokeile Ctrl+Alt+- ja käynnistä peli sen jälkeen. Tuo näppäinkomento vaihtaa X:n näyttötarkkuuden seuraavaan pienempään. Kaikki pelit eivät osaa tehdä sitä itse, eli ne yleensä toimivat vain X:n näyttötarkkuudella.

----------

## jounihat

 *jmz2 wrote:*   

> Kokeile Ctrl+Alt+- ja käynnistä peli sen jälkeen. Tuo näppäinkomento vaihtaa X:n näyttötarkkuuden seuraavaan pienempään. Kaikki pelit eivät osaa tehdä sitä itse, eli ne yleensä toimivat vain X:n näyttötarkkuudella.

 

Mutta kun valittavana ei ole kuin 800x600 tai 1600x1200, ei se paljoa auta.

Edit: Eli tuo siis tarkoittaa sitä, että ongelma ei johdukaan peleistä, vaan x.orgista.

----------

## jmz2

Katsoppa mitä /var/log/Xorg.0.log sanoo 1024x768 tarkkuudesta. Voi olla että ModeLine ko. tarkkuudelle on väärin, minkä takia se ei ole käytössä, vaikka on listattu näyttötiloissa.

----------

## jounihat

 *jmz2 wrote:*   

> Katsoppa mitä /var/log/Xorg.0.log sanoo 1024x768 tarkkuudesta. Voi olla että ModeLine ko. tarkkuudelle on väärin, minkä takia se ei ole käytössä, vaikka on listattu näyttötiloissa.

 

 *Quote:*   

> (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

 

Tämä näkyy kyllä olevan jokaikisessä resoluutiossa. Huomasin kuitenkin, että xorg.confissa ei näyttäisi olevan hsynciä tai vrefreshiä asetettu lainkaan.

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Monitor"
> 
>         Identifier   "Monitor0"
> 
>         VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
> ...

 

Voisikohan se johtua siitä? Jos joku viitsisi kopsata tänne omasta xorg.confistaan nuo rivit, niin saisin ne oikein tuohon (muutettuani arvot tietysti).

----------

## jmz2

Käykö nämä? X:ssä on sellainen ohjelma kuin xvidtune, jolla voi säätää ja katsoa näytön asetuksia. Sen käyttö ei ole aivan turvallista, koska sillä no mahdollista antaa näytölle itsetuhokäskyjä, eli omalla vastuulla.

```
# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync
```

----------

## jounihat

Jeps! Nyt on kaikki kunnossa. Virkistystaajuudet piti vain asettaa xorg.confiin ja nyt kaikki pelaa. Jee.

Otsikkoon voi nyt minunkin puolestani kirjoittaa (ratkaistu).

----------

## s4kk3

Tai sitten ei voi..

Päivitin tossa tänään gentooni ja taas alko opengl temppuilee. X ei käynnisty ollenkaa jos siinä ei ole sitä risuaitaa edessä. Myöskin kdm latautuu huomattavasti hitaamin (n. 20sek). Että sellasta tänään. Olisko kellään mitään ideoita?

----------

## jmz2

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> Tai sitten ei voi..
> 
> Päivitin tossa tänään gentooni ja taas alko opengl temppuilee. X ei käynnisty ollenkaa jos siinä ei ole sitä risuaitaa edessä. Myöskin kdm latautuu huomattavasti hitaamin (n. 20sek). Että sellasta tänään. Olisko kellään mitään ideoita?

 

Mitä virhettä se valittaa jos glx ladataan?

----------

## s4kk3

Ei enää mitään, poistin ne emergen kautta saatavat ajurit ja asensin nvidian sivuilta saatavat ajurit. Nyt kyl toimii (taas vaihteeks) mut toi kdm on ärsyttävän hidas.

----------

## jmz2

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> Ei enää mitään, poistin ne emergen kautta saatavat ajurit ja asensin nvidian sivuilta saatavat ajurit. Nyt kyl toimii (taas vaihteeks) mut toi kdm on ärsyttävän hidas.

 

Ne on kenties samat. Ajureiden asennuksen jälkeen pitää ajaa 

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

 Nvidian ajurit eivät tiedä mitään Gentoon OpenGL-asennuksesta, joten sivuilta ladattavat ajurit ovat varmaan korvanneet tiedostojasi kysymättä asiasta.

----------

